# Aqua Soil... What is the damage to the environment?



## Jink82 (3 Dec 2015)

I was wondering if anybody knows, if and if so how much damage does our nice hobby causes to the environment?

When I put these different kinds of Aqua Soil in my aquarium i've always got this picture in my head of big trucks who are digging up whole rainforests. Just to let me enjoy my little eco system.

I'm really hoping that it is made out of compost (recycled material)... Can someone shed a light on this for me please?

I'm not even talking about the fish food, the amount of electricity and the harvesting of plants etc.


----------



## pepedopolous (3 Dec 2015)

Good question, I thought the ADA and other similar soils soils were dug locally in Japan... Not 100% sure though.

P


----------



## Nelson (3 Dec 2015)

Jink82 said:


> I'm really hoping that it is made out of compost (recycled material)...


Don't think so.
I thought it was baked clay/soil and nutrients.Not sure what used to grow above it.


----------



## Antoni (3 Dec 2015)

I suppose it is a biggish mine and they have concessions and all the needed licenses to extract from natural source. I don't think it is recycled. It is baked clay/soil mixture. Since most of the soils are coming from Japan, I believe they are all well regulated. The same as brick clay yield etc.


----------



## xim (3 Dec 2015)

From Oliver Knott's info about his NatureSoil, this kind of substrate doesn't look like being recycled.
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/120876828

I suppose it looks like an akadama production.
Such as this: http://www.tachikawa-heiwa.com/Introduction.html


----------



## flygja (4 Dec 2015)

They dig up natural soil and then bake and sift them. It was mentioned that Amazonia comes from Japan, not sure where the other types come from. Amano himself mentioned before that he may have to stop selling Amazonia one day because its a natural non-renewable resource.


----------

